# Youth pheasant hunt weekend two



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

After I left the boys last week Joe ended getting a bird. This weekend the hot streak continued. We flushed this cockbird about 10 minutes into the hunt.







Joe hit him on the first shot but he flew quite a ways and landed. Dan's pup rooted him out and Dan chased it down a well as any retriever.







Several flushes later Joe got another chance at a rooster and he made it count for a limit in just an hour and twenty minutes.








Sunday morning was more of the same. Had a couple of wild flushes then Joe nailed a tight sitting bird. This time it was my turn to be the retriever. After Dude, Dan's older setter pointed the wounded bird, it ran past me and I gave a quick chase punctuated by a nice dive to catch the bird. Dan and Joe got a good laugh out of the chase.







After I left them this morning they were going to another spot so I wouldn't doubt if Joe ended up with another limit. What a good couple of hunts.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good going on the limit. I can remember my first limit and still could describe every detail to you regarding the hunt.  Thanks for sharing the pictures with us. BTW; Is he still smiling?


----------



## john_michaels72 (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations to your boys, that was a fantastic weekend. Were they hunting public hunting areas or private? What part of pickaway? My vacation is coming next week and I'm looking for some good places to pheasant hunt. I usually hunt Deer Creek but I didn't do to well there last year allthough I only got to go there two times.


----------

